# مواقف مضحكة للاطفال ( تحفة اوي )



## marmora jesus (7 يونيو 2010)

[YOUTUBE]JnELiPMtdfg&feature[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## govany shenoda (7 يونيو 2010)

تحفه المواقف جميله​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (7 يونيو 2010)

*مواقف جميله من غير تمثيل

شكرا ليكي مرموره

وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## اني بل (8 يونيو 2010)

هههههههههههههههه حلووة مرمورة


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 يونيو 2010)

*هههههههههههههههههه*
*جميلة اوووووووووي*​


----------



## Mason (8 يونيو 2010)

*ميرسى يا قمر على الفيديو *
*بجد تحفة اوى ههههههههههه*


----------



## dodo jojo (8 يونيو 2010)

حلوين اوى اوى اوى اوى.....تشكر يا باشا


----------



## الملكة العراقية (8 يونيو 2010)

هههههههه
مواقف جميلة جداااااا
مرسي يا قمر​


----------



## نور وسط الظلام (8 يونيو 2010)

ههههههههههههه

جامدة اوى يامرمورة


----------



## روماني زكريا (9 يونيو 2010)

هههههههههههههههههه جمال اوي يا  مرمورا 

واكتر حاجه عجبتني لما الواد رايح يشرب المايه طيرته ​


----------



## marcelino (13 يونيو 2010)

*ههههههههههههه عسل اوووووى*​


----------



## *koki* (13 يونيو 2010)

جاااااااااااااااااامد بجد
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## marmora jesus (13 يوليو 2010)

govany shenoda قال:


> تحفه المواقف جميله​


 

ميرسي لمرورك يا قمر
ربنا معاكي ويباركك​


----------



## marmora jesus (13 يوليو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *مواقف جميله من غير تمثيل​*
> 
> *شكرا ليكي مرموره*​
> 
> *وربنا يباركك*​


 

ميرسي لمرورك مايكل
ربنا معاك ويباركك​


----------



## marmora jesus (13 يوليو 2010)

اني بل قال:


> هههههههههههههههه حلووة مرمورة


 

ميرسي لمرورك يا قمر
ربنا معاكي ويباركك​


----------



## marmora jesus (13 يوليو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *جميلة اوووووووووي*​


 

ميرسي لمرورك يا قمر
ربنا معاكي ويباركك​


----------



## marmora jesus (13 يوليو 2010)

meso*sasa + love jesus قال:


> *ميرسى يا قمر على الفيديو *
> *بجد تحفة اوى ههههههههههه*


 

ميرسي لمرورك يا قمر
ربنا معاكي ويباركك​


----------



## marmora jesus (13 يوليو 2010)

dodo jojo قال:


> حلوين اوى اوى اوى اوى.....تشكر يا باشا


 

ميرسي لمرورك يا قمر
ربنا معاكي ويباركك​


----------



## marmora jesus (13 يوليو 2010)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> هههههههه​
> مواقف جميلة جداااااا
> 
> مرسي يا قمر​


 

ميرسي لمرورك يا قمر
ربنا معاكي ويباركك​


----------



## marmora jesus (13 يوليو 2010)

نور وسط الظلام قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> 
> جامدة اوى يامرمورة


 

ميرسي لمرورك يا قمر
ربنا معاكي ويباركك​


----------



## marmora jesus (13 يوليو 2010)

روماني زكريا قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه جمال اوي يا مرمورا ​
> 
> 
> واكتر حاجه عجبتني لما الواد رايح يشرب المايه طيرته ​


 

ميرسي لمرورك روماني
ربنا معاك ويباركك​


----------



## النهيسى (13 يوليو 2010)

*  رائع جدا جدا فعلا ملايكه

شكرا

ربنا يفرح قلبك​*


----------



## marmora jesus (13 يوليو 2010)

marcelino قال:


> *ههههههههههههه عسل اوووووى*​


 

ميرسي لمرورك مارو
ربنا معاك ويباركك​


----------



## marmora jesus (13 يوليو 2010)

*koki* قال:


> جاااااااااااااااااامد بجد
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


 

ميرسي لمرورك يا قمر
ربنا معاكي ويباركك​


----------



## marmora jesus (13 يوليو 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *رائع جدا جدا فعلا ملايكه​*
> 
> *شكرا*​
> 
> *ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


 

ميرسي لمرور حضرتك الغالي
ربنا معاك ويباركك​


----------



## hanysabry (13 يوليو 2010)




----------



## grges monir (14 يوليو 2010)

لذاذ جدا
ميرسى ليكى


----------



## Coptic MarMar (15 يوليو 2010)

*حلووووووين أوى 
ميرسى ياقمر​*


----------



## marmora jesus (16 نوفمبر 2010)

hanysabry قال:


>


 

ميرسي لمرورك هاني
ربنا معاك ويباركك​


----------



## marmora jesus (16 نوفمبر 2010)

grges monir قال:


> لذاذ جدا
> ميرسى ليكى


 

ميرسي لمرورك جرجس
ربنا معاك ويباركك​


----------



## marmora jesus (16 نوفمبر 2010)

coptic marmar قال:


> *حلووووووين أوى​*
> 
> *ميرسى ياقمر *​


 

ميرسي لمرورك يا قمر
ربنا معاكي ويباركك​


----------



## HappyButterfly (16 نوفمبر 2010)

*حلوووووووووين اوى
الاطفال دول عسولين خالص
ميرسى لك مرمورة
*​


----------

